# I need 30 t-shirts printed with a 16x19 image



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

i been looking for a manufacture for months now i need shirts i would like to talk to someone include name number email please


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

Where are you located?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*



mikkel99 said:


> i been looking for a manufacture for months now i need shirts i would like to talk to someone include name number email please


@mikkel99 A manufacturer for what exactly?

If you explain what you need to get done, the quantity you need and your location, it'll be easier for folks to point you in the right direction


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

ok ill do that


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

usa 
oklahoma


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

im needing 30 shirts with a design on the front and back vary sizes 3 different designs 16 by 19 inch


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*



mikkel99 said:


> im needing 30 shirts with a design on the front and back vary sizes 3 different designs 16 by 19 inch


Hi friend, 

I am not going to offense you, but for an order of 30pcs, it isn't too good for a manufacturer to work out for it. 

Meanwhile, i am very interested to know more about your designs? If the 30pcs shirts don't have to be custom made according to your size chart, and the designs you have mentioned is graphic designs to be printed or embroidered, then printer or embroiderer is what you should look for instead of manufacturers. 

I'd hope to hear from your further explanation and help people understand and send you any possible recommendation. 

-Bill


----------



## theoschefferlie (May 24, 2011)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*



mikkel99 said:


> im needing 30 shirts with a design on the front and back vary sizes 3 different designs 16 by 19 inch


Mikkel99, 

We realy need a little more info before we can put u in the right direction lets start from the beginning

What kind of shirt do you need
What kind of color you need
Do you have the art work
How many colors will the print be
Do you have it color seperated
Do we need to make the design
16x19 is for some printers considered oversize
most printers will have minimum 24 shirt orders
this are just some of the question we would ask you when you would call a screen printer any where.
Try it again and i am sure your mailbox will fill up quiker than you can read it. Remember that almost every screen printer will charge you screen set up fees/color fees and some other fees they can come up with when you order ONLY 10 shirts per design. (believe it or not, setting screens for a 10 shirt run without charging will make sure that my grand kid wont get any x-mas presents next year!)


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

what ur email?


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

what ur email?


----------



## theoschefferlie (May 24, 2011)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*



mikkel99 said:


> what ur email?


 
I was trying to send you a pm but your mailbox is full, just as I predicted.

my e mail, theoschefferlie@Hotmail.com

I am traveling overseas at the moment so a small delay between responses could be possible


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

try again please


----------



## theoschefferlie (May 24, 2011)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*

You have my e- mail, ask what you need to know and I will shoot u a email back


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: still looking for a manufacture*



mikkel99 said:


> im needing 30 shirts with a design on the front and back vary sizes 3 different designs 16 by 19 inch


For that size order, you don't need a "manufacturer", you just need a company to print t-shirts for you.

You can find lots of those companies here: PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Manufacturers are for people who want custom garments and have orders of 1000's of t-shirts per style/color/design.

For those with smaller order, custom "manufacturing" isn't an option. 

You would just find a screen printer or DTG printer and they would provide the blank t-shirts and print on them as part of their services.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

